# Painting inside of loft



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

I am getting ready to paint the inside of my NEW loft and would like input as to what type paint to use that will not create any problems for the birds.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

We use exterior grade house paint, satin finish, (white). We used a flat paint first, but it was VERY hard to clean the walls. The Satin or gloss finish makes cleaning much easier.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Renee,
Did you have any trouble with odors or long lasting vapors?
George


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Nope, the paint drys in just a couple of hours, if the weather is ok..not damp/humid. If you give it a good 24 hours, then you should be good. I've even painted my individual pens in the back a couple of times and there were birds in the front part of the loft and in the two end sections. 
I'd just give it a good coat, let it dry a few hours, put another coat on and then wait 24 hours. Should be ok then.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

I used standard primer... there weren't any vapors or odors... period... you just have to get the right kind... I had mine mixed just for me with "organic" paint... the only thing is that with white paint is that when the poop gets on the walls or perches it will stain it so you will either need to paint it ever year or get what I got http://www.siegelpigeons.com/cgi-bin/pigeonup.exe?preadd=action&key=C0737


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I like using an off white to grey paint. This paint does not stain as badly and blends in to the stain color. I got 5 gallons of outdoor latex for $15 at Lowes. It was someone elses mistake. Workes great. Five gallons goes a long way. 

Randy


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

i used gliddens exterior latex acrylic semi gloss "brilliant white" on my loft i just built.i have used this same paint or the old school version of it for many years.when you start seeing those stains,hit it with bleach which i do often anyway.it works for me.i paint my floors once a year or so and i think it keeps the germs down to a minimum.just my .02.when you do this you give your birds the best chance of keeping their sal monella count down.this is always present in your birds and in my part of the country we have to keep at it to keep the birds healthy.along with bleaching water containers and perches/boxes,painting is one of the best things you can do to keep your stars healthy.i might add i have always taken things to an extreme.i dont allow one crack anywhere for germs to get in.i caulk-caulk caulk.this includes any nest boxes,perches,etc.do this and you will be glad you did.


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

*facinating........*

Hello all, I found this post to be quite fascinating, because I was told last fall NOT to paint anything inside the Loft, to leave it as bare wood, and to only spray it with a 50/50 mixture of bleach and water.  Yes, I did ask about what to use inside, and that was the answer I got. I swear, I have learned MORE on this site in 1 week than I have in the past 3 months! Especially that calk-calk-calk one. I was also told not to use that in the loft. My, my, I think I should have come here a LONG time ago!! thaks for all the information, as I am finding out, I have been mis-informed for quite a while,  and I see I have some painting to do this summer now. Snowbird Sue


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

once paint and caulk cure out,there is absolutely no chance it could hurt a pigeon in any way.look at pics of the top lofts in belgium and england.while all of them dont paint their floors,you almost never see any other part of their lofts that arent painted and sealed.and some i visited over the years painted their floors as well.my mentor has won more races and awards than most of the flyers in this country and he never flew out of a loft that wasnt completely painted caulked and properly designed.ill take his word everytime.
some will claim a painted floor will harm the birds,but this is malarkey.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

k-will said:


> once paint and caulk cure out,there is absolutely no chance it could hurt a pigeon in any way.look at pics of the top lofts in belgium and england.while all of them dont paint their floors,you almost never see any other part of their lofts that arent painted and sealed.and some i visited over the years painted their floors as well.my mentor has won more races and awards than most of the flyers in this country and he never flew out of a loft that wasnt completely painted caulked and properly designed.ill take his word everytime.
> some will claim a painted floor will harm the birds,but this is malarkey.


Agree 100%!! Our lofts are painted inside and out as well as the floor.


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> Agree 100%!! Our lofts are painted inside and out as well as the floor.


Hello, and thank you for those thoughts. Now, this summer, I will be able to say that too! Snowbird Sue!


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

*it's on the summer-to-do-list!*

Thanks, all, I have that on my Summer-to-do-list. Will take care of that when the weather breaks. Snowbird Sue


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

youre doing the right thing sue.trust me.when i get my loft completed i will post pics ok?


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

k-will said:


> youre doing the right thing sue.trust me.when i get my loft completed i will post pics ok?


Hello, and yes, I would like to see it. I just cannot believe the wealth of information on this site! I enjoy readiing the posts and the info. Thanks, I'd like to see your loft too. Snowbird sue


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

As soon as I get it caulked and painted, (I caulked all the seams)I will proudly post pictures of my new loft. I am getting anxious and can't wait to start with the birds. 

George


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

me too avion.mine is about 3/4ths complete.the weather here has been lousy for 2 days.today it looks like it will improve so i can continue on.i found out my club has dropped flying young bird races,so i am gonna modify the amount of rooms in the loft for now.they want to fly a yearling series on the front of the old bird schedule.instead of 5 rooms i can now have 4 larger rooms,so im deciding on the sizes before i move on with it.i fly widowhood so the they will have the largest room of course.i generally only breed out of 4 pairs so i will have 2 small breeding rooms so they can be separated when breeding is done leaving a yb/hen room for the flyers.good that you caulked and painted.it will help the health in your loft,i guarantee that.good luck.i look forward to seeing the pics,and you will see mine soon.


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

*paint*

refer to my post "new loft-hooray" and you can see i painted everything.more pics to follow later.i might add it shows fairly good the caulking is pretty much everywhere-someone had said they were told not to do that.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

k-will said:


> refer to my post "new loft-hooray" and you can see i painted everything.more pics to follow later.i might add it shows fairly good the caulking is pretty much everywhere-someone had said they were told not to do that.


My husband caulked EVERYTHING..........no problem.


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

it was snowbird sue.i hope she sees this.the paint and caulk i mean.


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Yup, I was told not to caulk or paint the inside of the loft, and that is now on my list for this summer. Yup, Paint and caulk. Got it! Hey, I already have a caulking gun!! That must be a step in the RIGHT direction, eh? Thanks k-will!


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

did you see my loft?hip-hip-hooree


----------

